# Lang 36 patio?



## Psw757 (Apr 18, 2020)

Anyone with a newer build that can comment on over fit and finish of paint and welds and any issues?

Anyone add any options that are worthwhile? I’m wanting the lower racks to pullout, anyone have any photos of this?


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 18, 2020)

I am sure you will get answers here but if you want a lot of opinions quick I’d join the Lang Facebook group. It’s very a active.


----------



## Psw757 (Apr 18, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I am sure you will get answers here but if you want a lot of opinions quick I’d join the Lang Facebook group. It’s very a active.


I unfortunately am not a supporter of Facebook so that is a no go.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Gilbert, AZ! It's not a bad idea to post your location when you sign up. There are a ton of quality offsets out there made all across the country. The good are heavy, it's the shipping that'll drive up the price. RAY


----------



## Psw757 (Apr 18, 2020)

I’ve been looking for a while and it has come down to Lang, Pits by JJ and Shirley. I think I ruled Shirley out on the shipping quote I got of $850 . Over $400 more than the shipping from the other two. Have to draw the line somewhere on the budget.


----------



## Alphonse (Apr 18, 2020)

I find FB groups to yield answers that are full of "pride of ownership"  and if you are looking for truly independent answers, that may not be the best place to inquire anyway.

Ref. Shirley shipping, I think he uses a "hot shot" type hauler and that drives the freight cost up.   

My view of Lang is that they seem to be a bit rough as compared to some of the others.  But they have a huge following and must perform well.  I remember reading recently that he was looking into building some relationships with stocking dealers.  Not sure where that is at the moment and betting that hasn't been achieved yet.  

Have you had a chance to look one over closely or are you in the same boat as many and going to have to buy one just based on your research and photos?

This is a great forum but there are some others that seem to have more membership that is focused on stick burners and you may get more exposure to Lang owners there.


----------



## Psw757 (Apr 18, 2020)

Alphonse said:


> I find FB groups to yield answers that are full of "pride of ownership"  and if you are looking for truly independent answers, that may not be the best place to inquire anyway.
> 
> Ref. Shirley shipping, I think he uses a "hot shot" type hauler and that drives the freight cost up.
> 
> ...


Yeah I’m in PA so will be buying sight unseen and basing much of my research off of the various forums and YouTube vids. No doubt the Shirley is a nice unit but the shipping just takes it to another level.

I have heard that Lang went to a different finish at some point in the last couple years which corrected some of the issues people were reporting, want to say they are powder coated now but not sure.


----------



## ofelles (Apr 18, 2020)

Look at Lone Star Grillz if you have not already.  The build quality is lgood and I have not heard any bad about them.
I have a Vertical insulated cabinet being built as we speak.  Ordered it the end of January, hopefully will have it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Psw757 (Apr 18, 2020)

ofelles said:


> Look at Lone Star Grillz if you have not already.  The build quality is lgood and I have not heard any bad about them.
> I have a Vertical insulated cabinet being built as we speak.  Ordered it the end of January, hopefully will have it in a couple of weeks.


I did look at them early on, nice units for sure. 9-10 weeks for the models I was considering so took them off the list.


----------



## Psw757 (Apr 24, 2020)

No 36 patio owners on this forum?


----------



## phatbac (Apr 24, 2020)

I have owned a 36 patio and just ordered a 36 hybrid couple days ago. The welds and paint are top notch...if you don't oil the firebox regularly like every other time you cook with some veg oil or pam or something it will rust over time but it is so thick a metal you can paint over that.

as for covers a char broil 72 fits a 36 patio nicely

Lang 36 patio holds a lot of food and gets the job done well as for slide out bottom racks it does cut into the room if you are going to do something tall like a turkey or a big ham...slide out top racks are standard...i have owned 48 with a patio cart as well and the 4 wheel patio cart looks nice but i never moved it so it was a waste in my opinion. If you are going to move it around your property go for the upgraded patio cart. 

as far as shipping remember its a 600 lb hunk of metal being hauled hundreds of miles so there is no amazon prime for something like that. if you go get it yourself there is 7% sales tax you pay on top of the unit for GA so something to consider.

 if you have any other questions i would be happy to answer them PM me or reply to this thread and i will check by.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Psw757 (Apr 24, 2020)

phatbac said:


> I have owned a 36 patio and just ordered a 36 hybrid couple days ago. The welds and paint are top notch...if you don't oil the firebox regularly like every other time you cook with some veg oil or pam or something it will rust over time but it is so thick a metal you can paint over that.
> 
> as for covers a char broil 72 fits a 36 patio nicely
> 
> ...


Well just got off the phone with Ben  and lucky me they had a truck leaving for the mid Atlantic/NE tomorrow and squeezed me in. 36 patio on the way with stainless grates. Can’t wait!

so a regular charbroil cover for 72” works even with the wrap around shelves and stack?


----------



## phatbac (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes it does it wont fit like a glove but it will cover it good enough to keep off he rain. and its about $20!

Happy Smoking (on a Lang),
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## jrinaldi99 (Apr 26, 2020)

I have a 48 Hybrid deluxe.  A large motorcycle cover is a good option for a cover.


----------



## Dantij (May 7, 2020)

Congrats on the Lang.  You will not be disappointed.   I own the Lang 48 *.  Follow Phatbac's advice and keep that firebox well oiled.  Langs may not be as flashy as some of it's competitors but I promise you it can outcook them all!!  I cook year round and haven't had any problems with temperature control.  Good luck.  Keep us updated.*


----------



## jrinaldi99 (May 7, 2020)

Just wipe the firebox exterior down with vegetable oil periodically?


----------



## Dantij (May 7, 2020)

Before every cook.  Sometimes after when cleaning out ashes.  I spray Pam inside the firebox as well.


----------



## Psw757 (May 7, 2020)

did my first cook over the weekend 3 racks of ribs on upper rack and a 10 pound Boston butt on bottom. Turned out great.

only thing I’m noticing is my door gauge never showed higher than 260’or so during cook but my maverick showed 225 bottom rack left side 285 bottom right side. Top left was 265 and top right close to 300.

anyone see anything like this? Food turned out fantastic though, not sure what temp to go with. Seems odd to have those spreads but the door gauge indicate what I was trying to hold.


----------



## Psw757 (May 7, 2020)

Psw757 said:


> did my first cook over the weekend 3 racks of ribs on upper rack and a 10 pound Boston butt on bottom. Turned out great.
> 
> only thing I’m noticing is my door gauge never showed higher than 260’or so during cook but my maverick showed 225 bottom rack left side 285 bottom right side. Top left was 265 and top right close to 300.
> 
> anyone see anything like this? Food turned out fantastic though, not sure what temp to go with. Seems odd to have those spreads but the door gauge indicate what I was trying to hold.


----------



## Psw757 (May 7, 2020)

Forgot to add, ribs were a 5-6 hour cooks and the butt was on 15 hours.


----------



## Psw757 (May 7, 2020)

So here is my temp spread with no meat on and 225 on the Lang gauge on door.
Seems reasonable from a left to right perspective.

probes 1/2 are top left and top right
Probes 3/4 are bottom left and bottom right

any tricks to get the top to run a bit lower than 300 while trying to hold the 225 on the bottom?


----------



## phatbac (May 8, 2020)

a couple things about temp. 
while the temp on the gauge is pretty accurate for that location on the cook chamber there, on a 36 its hotter in some area than other. the nature of the reverse( and heat rising ) makes the upper racks hotter than the lower racks. and even a 225 you will notice food will get done faster. Langs operate hot and fast a little better than low and slow and there is nothing wrong with that. the myth that all bbq is cooked at 225 and nothing else is hogwash!

when you get your fire going and have 225 in some parts and 300 or close to it in other parts be mindful of your temps and cook your bigger meat in the hotter areas or you meat with skin that needs to be crispy like chicken. if you have 250 in one area and 325 in another cook some chicken for a couple hours ion the 250 then hit it in the 325 area for 20 minutes and you wont be disappointed! 

learn your smoker, bbq is not an exact science. have fun and enjoy learning by doing,

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Psw757 (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for the advice.

something else I noticed with my 36 patio is it runs pretty even left to right up to about 250 on the lower rack and door gauge which is 290/300 on top shelf. If the fire gets too big I start seeing splits between sides on upper and lower level.

i think fire management is part of it and not getting too big of a fire in the box is something I’m going to experiment with on the next cook.


----------



## Dantij (May 8, 2020)

I have a water pan I place on the right side closest to the firebox.  That helps with evening out temps across the grates. There will always be variances in temps from left to right and top to bottom unless you do some modifications.   Al was able to dial his in so all 4 areas of his Lang 36 were about the same.  I generally give my 48 an hour to heat up and that helps even out the temps also.  I use the temp variations to my advantage cooking multiple cuts of meat simultaneously , ribs on the bottom left, briskets and pork shoulder on the right, and chicken on top.


----------



## Dantij (May 8, 2020)

phatbac said:


> a couple things about temp.
> while the temp on the gauge is pretty accurate for that location on the cook chamber there, on a 36 its hotter in some area than other. the nature of the reverse( and heat rising ) makes the upper racks hotter than the lower racks. and even a 225 you will notice food will get done faster. Langs operate hot and fast a little better than low and slow and there is nothing wrong with that. the myth that all bbq is cooked at 225 and nothing else is hogwash!
> 
> when you get your fire going and have 225 in some parts and 300 or close to it in other parts be mindful of your temps and cook your bigger meat in the hotter areas or you meat with skin that needs to be crispy like chicken. if you have 250 in one area and 325 in another cook some chicken for a couple hours ion the 250 then hit it in the 325 area for 20 minutes and you wont be disappointed!
> ...


Wow Phatbac, I just posted without reading your post first.  I think you and I are on the same page!  Do you use a water pan?


----------



## Dantij (May 8, 2020)

phatbac said:


> a couple things about temp.
> while the temp on the gauge is pretty accurate for that location on the cook chamber there, on a 36 its hotter in some area than other. the nature of the reverse( and heat rising ) makes the upper racks hotter than the lower racks. and even a 225 you will notice food will get done faster. Langs operate hot and fast a little better than low and slow and there is nothing wrong with that. the myth that all bbq is cooked at 225 and nothing else is hogwash!
> 
> when you get your fire going and have 225 in some parts and 300 or close to it in other parts be mindful of your temps and cook your bigger meat in the hotter areas or you meat with skin that needs to be crispy like chicken. if you have 250 in one area and 325 in another cook some chicken for a couple hours ion the 250 then hit it in the 325 area for 20 minutes and you wont be disappointed!
> ...


And I agree with you about cooking at 225°.  I cook ribs between 240° and 260, brisket between 255° and 275, pork shoulder at 260°-280°.   Chicken and sides go on top , the hotter the better!


----------



## jrinaldi99 (May 8, 2020)

This is all very consistent with how my 48 runs. The only thing I’ll add about using the top shelf is that it makes it difficult to mop, spritz, move and probe your larger proteins on the bottom. I’m starting to only use the top rack if I’ve got a very large cook going on.


----------



## Dantij (May 8, 2020)

jrinaldi99 said:


> This is all very consistent with how my 48 runs. The only thing I’ll add about using the top shelf is that it makes it difficult to mop, spritz, move and probe your larger proteins on the bottom. I’m starting to only use the top rack if I’ve got a very large cook going on.


It's nice having options!


----------



## Psw757 (May 8, 2020)

Dantij
, how big is the water pan your running?

I agree with the comments about it not needing to be 225 to be good, when the meat probe says it’s done, it’s done.

I think next cook I’ll let it get up to 300 and then add the meats and try to manage a smaller fire and see how that does.


----------



## Dantij (May 8, 2020)

I use a 4×16 inch bread pan.  Go to amazon.  I paid @ $15 for an aluminum one but you can spend more for stainless steel. 
Taking the cooker up to 300° is what I do .  I actually steam clean before and after I'm done cooking.  I scrape the steel plate every 2 or 3 cooks just to keep it smelling like fresh bbq.


----------



## phatbac (May 15, 2020)

I have used a water pan but i really got used to the temps diffs and used it accordingly. i knew if the therm said 250 i could move the meat around to change the temp without hanging the fire. I may start using a water pan in my new addition.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------

